# 2017 Wilkes County



## cr00241

Looks like the 6pt I wanted made it through the season and also had a nice one walk by the camera. Maybe they'll stick around till next season.


----------



## Possum

I posted these already but here are two I'll be watching next 8 months. The big 11 point I know for sure made it. Got a picture of him Jan 11th. The 9 pointer pic was on Dec 28th so a real good chance he is still alive. 

Glad to hear your mature 6 point survived. That old deer will be a true trophy if you get him next year!


----------



## Possum

Since we got an official Wilkes county thread going, I'll share a couple other pics from Wilkes...
Here is my first trapped coyote I got last Sunday. Hopefully will get a few more out of there.
And my first wood duck! I dropped both of at the taxidermist Sunday. 
Had a great time duck hunting with ya Corey!


----------



## cr00241

I had a good time too! This year should be a very good one.


----------



## Warrenco

I'm looking for a club or land in that area. Have a small track right on the Wilkes Lincoln co line. Know of  anything, let me know please


----------



## cr00241

Warrenco said:


> I'm looking for a club or land in that area. Have a small track right on the Wilkes Lincoln co line. Know of  anything, let me know please



Just saw a couple postings in the club looking for people section. Check them out.


----------



## cr00241

Went to trim some trees this weekend and found this rub. Had bark still on the ground and looked really fresh. Guess some are still holding on. I left my camera in setup mode  so didn't have any pictures this trip.


----------



## Possum

The bucks have completely left my place again. Last year I only had one buck on camera between May-Sept. and then starting late Sept-Jan I would get several different bucks on camera every day/night. Last buck I had on camera was the big 11 pointer on Jan 11th. I've got 5 different cameras out on food plots, corn and mineral sites. I get several regular does every day but the bucks are gone just like last year.
Got some hens on camera last week. I was there Sat morning at daylight to listen for a gobble but didn't hear any.


----------



## cr00241

As of right now on the harvest map Wilkes county has the most reported Turkey kills. I will try to get up there to hunt this week. How are the birds sounding, acting for the ones who got to hunt this weekend?


----------



## Possum

Me and John hunted youth weekend and heard a lot of gobbles. Called three jakes in 20 yards and John couldn't get red dot on their head cause they were a little uphill. He was upset at himself that he didn't get one that morning but it's a hunt I'm sure he'll never forget! They strutted in front of us forever. 
Me and him went back yesterday morning and heard one gobble probably 40 times on the roost. They flew down just on other side of creek (neighbors land) we moved to the creek and had a good set up with our decoy out in front of us. We could hear turkeys walking in the leaves when BOOM! Neighbor busted our bird. We heard the flapping and watched a few hens fly off. 
More disappointment for John but he sure is having a blast chasing turkeys! This is his first season with gun in his hand. Congrats to our neighbor on the bird!


----------



## cr00241

Sounds like they are on and at least he got to see some action. I'm sure yall will close the deal this season!


----------



## deermaster13

Pulled 2 cameras off a couple properties and was pleased what made it thru. Looking forward to the season already. My dad had a good trapping season as well, not sure exactly how many coyotes he took out of the county but was on up in double digits. Glad see you fellows posting on here.


----------



## cr00241

Heard the most gobblers I have all season this past Wednesday. Had one gobbling his head off on the roost right off the property. Tried to work him to my side but he left with hens. Had another sneak up behind me a 100 yards into the creek bottom where I was 15 mins prior. Was going to try and sneak towards him but 3 does came out literally ten feet from me. I tried to wave them off but they didn't care about me and kept feeding on green leafs. A hen met up with that one and carried him off too. Saw another one on the dove field strutting with a hen. Bellied crawled with a 100 yards of him and when I popped my head up to look, he was looking straight at me. He flew off. Heard 6 different birds but the hens are still with them. Hopefully can get it done soon.


----------



## Possum

Y'all still hearing birds gobble? Went last weekend and didn't hear one. Got three different flocks of hens roosting on property but no gobblers. Or at least no birds that are willing to gobble. Still had a fun season. Had some good early season hunts and came close to pulling trigger. 
Got summer food plots planted last Saturday and then got over 1.5" of rain.


----------



## cr00241

I have been hunting in Burke County the past couple of weeks. They were gobbling good down there this morning but every time we got on one we would hear a hen and she would carry him off.

My FIL saw a couple of them strutting in the field before all the rain. I am going up there this weekend and will hunt so hopefully they will still be on. Its going to be 94 this weekend so that will not be fun.


----------



## cr00241

How's everybody's place looking this summer? I know we have had really good rain and the millet field is growing quick. I put up a feeder about a month ago and a camera. I will hopefully check the camera this weekend.


----------



## Possum

No big bucks yet on my cameras. Lots of does, a few small bucks and one big hog last week. 
Our summer plots did ok, deer hit them hard and only thing they left was alyce clover. 
This fall going to do perennial plots with clover and chicory to try and feed them close to year round. 
Trees we planted in Feb did good, only had one crabapple die so far. Most of my American Chestnuts I transplanted in late spring died. Only have two of them now. 
Got all my habitat and stand work done before it started getting hot so I don't go down much in July. Will start prepping fall plots later in August. Need to add lime, spray glyphosate, disk and will plant fall plots in about six weeks!


----------



## deermaster13

Not seeing a lot of white oaks around the house. How are the trees looking around for yall?


----------



## cr00241

I haven't checked the trees yet. I will hopefully get some time next week to get up there and do some scouting. I need to hang a couple lock ons.


----------



## deermaster13

Starting off early with thieves. Got a brand new camera last week. Can't have nothing!


----------



## Possum

Checked trees on my place with binoculars today. Very little white oaks. Actually only one of seven white oaks had any acorns that I could see. All red oaks had some but looked small and not loaded.
Muscadines were loaded and saw a good bit of purple ones that fell last rain storm. Persimmons looking good too. 
Early bow season I'll be in area with muscadines. Hopefully food plots will do better this fall so the deer will have something to eat on my place.


----------



## cr00241

Sorry to hear about your camera. 

I plan on planting the week before bow season. Hopefully the rain will continue into the fall. I am going to go put my lock ons back up soon and I will check the hardwoods for some acorns.


----------



## cr00241

FIL spotted a pretty good shed on the ground after we got done bush hogging.


----------



## deermaster13

Nice and doesn't look like been chewed on. Seen some white oaks starting to drop this week.


----------



## Possum

Walked around my place yesterday and didn't see much food on the ground. Persimmons were dropping already. Not sure why there is no acorns or muscadines? Had a picture of a decent 8 pointer out of velvet.


----------



## cr00241

I hope to hunt this Saturday morning and then plant the food plots.


----------



## grndhunt10

We hunted opening weekend and saw several deer on Saturday. Mostly does and 1 buck. I did find white oaks dropping in a couple of areas. Sunday morning the wind had picked up from Irma moving in and no sightings then. Hopefully there will still be some acorns on the trees, but I don't know if they could've withstood those high winds. Good luck to all and hunt safe.


----------



## cr00241

Acrons were dropping good this morning. Didn't get to plant today, hoping for next weekend.


----------



## deermaster13

That wind knocked a lot of acorns down. Trying to plant this week if I can. Looks like we may get a little rain end of the week


----------



## cr00241

Have only been hunting twice and I have shot a coyote each time. haven't seen a deer yet.


----------



## Possum

I've noticed a huge drop in deer pictures last few weeks. I'm sure it's because acorns are falling and deer are traveling in different areas they were all summer. Did get first pic of a big buck a few nights ago. I haven't been down in about 3 weeks but will be down next weekend.


----------



## cr00241

I rattled in this young 10pt yesterday morning about 9:45am. He came in fast and looking for the fight. He presented me with a 23 yard broad side shot but I let him walk. He looked 2.5 to me. Real skinny body and not filled out. He should be something good if he can survive a few more years.


----------



## deermaster13

Pretty buck hope he makes it. I got an acre and half planted today, ready for some rain. Really dry out there.


----------



## cr00241

deermaster13 said:


> Pretty buck hope he makes it. I got an acre and half planted today, ready for some rain. Really dry out there.



Thanks! We harrowed up my plots Wednesday and it was a cloud of dust. I am hoping that rain is pushing our way real soon.


----------



## Possum

I’ve been getting pictures of a real nice 9 point every night at my cam in camp. Got him on one other cam on south of property one evening just after dark. Hunted his run line a few days ago and saw one spike that evening. A couple other new young bucks have shown up in last week. Hoping the big 11 pointer from last season shows up soon. Last year I started getting pictures of him in mid October and he stayed around until mid January and disappeared.


----------



## Possum

9 pointer in camp


----------



## Possum

Here he is about an hour ago. 40 yards from my camper door. We named him Disco. I don’t know why.


----------



## cr00241

He's good one. Is that camera AT&T or Verizon? I still haven't got one but I need to.


----------



## Possum

The bushnells use ATT. Their map shows no coverage but I have two of them and have no problems with them sending pics down there. One is even down in the swamp and it sends pics just fine. I could not text a pic from my phone using Verizon anywhere on that land.


----------



## cr00241

Okay, I had ATT back in the day and the service was terrible. I get LTE on my property with Verizon so ATT should work there now. 

I looked at the map and its looking like .5 fell in Tignall on my plots. I would have thought more. Was going to go up tomorrow but its calling for rain all day.


----------



## deermaster13

I'M pretty sure we got more than .5 of rain. I got heavy one 8th and couple more good showers this week. What I planted 7th already coming up.


----------



## deermaster13

Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## cr00241

The rain gauge said 1.5" for that storm front on my plots. I just wish I was off during the week next week with this cold front coming in.


----------



## Possum

Last two days had pictures of mature bucks fighting and mature buck moving in daylight.


----------



## Possum

And then last night this buck showed up. He is the one I hunted last season and have been thinking of him ever since. He’s gone downhill a little. Was 11 pointer last year and this year only 10. I know he is at least 6.5


----------



## cr00241

Any reports of deer movement from this weekend? I am stuck at work and probably wont get to go until this weekend when it warms up.


----------



## deermaster13

They were running hard. I watched 5 bucks running 2 does yesterday morning. They were on their feet about all day yesterday. I took off next week as 8 thru 10 when I get most activity. Wish had took first of this week off. Between 2 of us we seen around 30 deer this weekend.


----------



## Possum

This buck was moving around 11:00 today


----------



## deermaster13

You fellows been seeing anything. Friend of mine killed 135 ten point last week right before full moon. Hopefully this weekend will be good. Checked my camera and 5th was most chasing I caught. Of course it was at night. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Possum

Movement seemed to drop off after Nov 1st. That last week in October they were wide open. Cooler weather should get em moving a little better and I’m sure there is still some does coming into heat. I hunted hard Nov 3rd-5th and killed a 10 point but saw very little movement and no chasing. I’m headed down at 4am for a morning hunt.


----------



## Possum

Saw a spike and a couple does yesterday morning. Checked cams and did have a good one in front of stand Wed morning in the daylight. Had a few pics from last week of does running past camera and I’m kicking myself to not have them set to video so I could see what was chasing them.


----------



## cr00241

Earlier this week when I checked my camera's the younger bucks were running but didn't see any does in the pics. The one I want ran by my stand at 8:30am. Hopefully going in the morning.


----------



## Bookie

*Chasing*

Had a small 7pt chasing a doe pretty hard yesterday morning but the doe wasn’t having any part of it yet. Tignall area


----------



## Possum

I’ve had a good bit of daytime movement of mature bucks on camera in the last several days. A few nights ago had a picture of two monsters fighting.


----------



## deermaster13

Trying the mid day sit today. Looking for some freezer meat. Haven't picked up any good ones on camera this week. Good luck to yall


----------



## north_ga fireman

so has the rut hit full swing yet?


----------



## deermaster13

Peaked around the 5th at my place.


----------



## cr00241

I am in the Tignall area and I see more action this week.


----------



## sea trout

We got to the club the weekend of the 11th and 12th. Saw small and medium bucks chasing in the open. Heard fighting and grunting and chasing in the thickets.
Diddnt see much action, just calm does and small bucks the 13th, 14th, 15th. Then the 16th-19th we saw and heard big bucks chasing and grunting.
We left the 19th.
I hope there's a little more action this thanksgiving weekend!
Good luck yall!


----------



## sea trout

This guy chargin around under water oaks on the 19th smellin scrapes


----------



## Possum

Nice buck! It’s been absolutely dead at my place last week. Was getting between 100-200 pictures a night and plenty of daytime pictures every day and then it all stopped. I’m getting a handful of night pictures a night now and haven’t had a daytime picture in a few days. One of my two bucks ive been hunting is still around but haven’t seen my big ten pointer in a couple weeks.


----------



## cr00241

Good deer!

I hunted this weekend. Saw does by them selves and smaller bucks just feeding in the food plot. Camera had pictures of deer running but not sure if they were chasing. I moved cameras all around so time will tell. A very nice 9pt was killed Friday morning following does on the property down from me. They are still out searching for a hot one.


----------



## deermaster13

Very nice deer! I didn't see much chasing activity this past weekend. This weekend hits the 28 day range but that full moon going to have a lot of night and middle of the activity. Going to try and pull some cameras this week.


----------



## Possum

Deer started hitting food plots hard last few days. Does have grouped back up. Got pictures of both the big bucks last night so still have hope I can catch one feeding in daylight here in the late season. Last season the only two daytime pictures I got of the big ten pointer was in December.


----------



## Possum

A buddy of mine killed a 3.5 yr old eight pointer in Rayle last weekend chasing a hot doe


----------



## sea trout

Gonna go and brave the cold this weekend with the whole family! I hope animals are movin around!!
Good luck y'all!!!


----------



## cr00241

Good luck! They are gonna have to be moving this weekend.


----------



## sea trout

Any snow on the ground in Wilkes co???


----------



## deermaster13

No sir. Cold rain. Little sleet about lunch. Sun out now and breezy. Hopefully put little meat in the freezer.


----------



## cr00241

I am going to try and hunt tomorrow morning. It sure is cold but that west wind is perfect for my bow stand. Good luck to all. They have to be on their feet!


----------



## cr00241

Saw some bucks chasing does in my foodplot. It was at night on camera. Seen some new rubs and scrapes too.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I have seen more bucks on our place the last two weeks than i have seen all year. Fresh scrapes everywhere. Really hitting the food plots now.


----------



## cr00241

I hunted the past two weekends and a younger buck came by right on the tail of a young doe. I heard grunting out in the clear cut and the sound of horns hitting. It was the most action I had witnessed all year.


----------



## sea trout

That all sounds cool!!
We had a great year!!! Saw ton of deer in Nov and Dec!! Lotta bucks and does and weanlins!!!!!

We hunted the last 2 weeks but didn't hardly see nuthin. Trail cams show them in food plots at night this Jan for our place.

Have fun y'all!!


----------



## Possum

Finished out another good season in Wilkes with one last doe for the freezer last weekend. Our trail cam pics fell off sharply after thanksgiving. Bucks have left and get mostly does and small buck pictures now. Now we start preparing for next season. Going to move some stands, expand some plots, plant some trees and trap some yotes.


----------



## sea trout

Spent the day on the property yesterday changin camera cards, pourin salt and lookin for sheds in the food plots.
I was amazed to see how many new rubs and scrapes were present that were not there at the end of deer season!!!! Wild, there were a lot!! We didn't find any sheds.
Came home and looked at pictures and it seems bucks still have both horns.
Good luck y'all! Hope many a big birds start gobblin next month!!!!


----------



## deermaster13

Picked up a shed last weekend. Checked cameras and we have several really nice deer that made it and looked to be in good shape. No surprise lots of daytime pics with 2 and 3 running together. Now just trying get rid of some hogs. Been a few years since we had a problem with them and they making up for it. Wet weather slowed down our trap line considerably so hoping to get some steel in the ground this weekend.


----------



## Possum

All my bucks still have both sides.


----------

